# Dry aged steaks.....



## rbnice1

So, I really thought I had already posted this but I guess not.  Decided to try my hand at dry aging.  Got a 17lb boneless rib roast from Sam's and put it in a dry age bag.  Then into the fridge for 34 days!  Trimmed all the bad stuff off then souis vide at 131F for 4 hours.  Finished on the wood fired grill and they were amazing!  The fat that normally would be grizzle and tough was like butter.






2 weeks in. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 3 weeks






	

		
			
		

		
	
 week 4





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ignore the A1!!!!  Its for the potatoes.  No steaks were harmed by A1 in the making of this experience.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 You can kinda of see here how after cooking the fat pulled apart from the meat and from itself on its own.


----------



## daveomak

I'd eat those steaks, in a heart beat.....


----------



## drdon

Great job. Was it worth the wait? It sure looks good.


rbnice1 said:


> Ignore the A1!!!! Its for the potatoes. No steaks were harmed by A1 in the making of this experience.


Whew-Definitely good to know. Points could have been deducted for Steak abuse!


----------



## atomicsmoke

Nice job.

I agree with the fat being tasty after aging. Never liked steak fat, but when i tasted aked steak fat...wow.

However when i i sous vide them the fat is not as good.


----------



## smokinbill1638

Don't mind my tongue on the floor,  just step over it!


----------



## rbnice1

I would say yes I think, it was worth it.  Honestly the flavor to me was just a good steak flavor, not much different then normal.  My dad said it was much different and was fantastic so maybe my taste buds are not as good. lol

In my opinion it was worth it for how tender they were and how amazing the fat was.


----------



## fullborebbq

OMG those look delicious!!!! way to go!!!


----------



## rbnice1

Well we did left over steaks today.  I pulled 2 of the steaks I had left over and through in the deep freeze.  So I can say for sure they have a very different flavor.  Its amazing...   and the fat is still great!


----------



## sigmo

Those look amazing.  I need to read up on this dry aging process.  I never knew you could do it at home.


----------



## Jabiru

Very tasty. 

Question, that pic of steak in centre.

Is it required to trim that black crust off or doesn’t matter? I normally trim it off.


----------



## SmokinAl

Your steaks look delicious!
Once you do dry aged, it's hard to go back to just a regular steak!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke

Had some 60 days aged steaks with some friends yesterday. Grilled to rare. They kept asking where i got the neat from, how i cooked them...
They were awesome....fat and all.


----------



## chilerelleno

Great Steaks!
They look danged tasty, nice job cooking them.
*Like!
*
I believe I've heard it said here before that if you really want to taste the difference in dry aged steaks, go for 60 days.
Me, I don't think I have the patience for 34, much less 60.
They'd be like Sirens calling me to the rocks.... Eat me!


----------



## atomicsmoke

chilerelleno said:


> Great Steaks!
> They look danged tasty, nice job cooking them.
> *Like!
> *
> I believe I've heard it said here before that if you really want to taste the difference in dry aged steaks, go for 60 days.
> Me, I don't think I have the patience for 34, much less 60.
> They'd be like Sirens calling me to the rocks.... Eat me!


No need for patience...do two roasts ha ha

I age a full prime rib roast 2-3 times a year - maintains a continous supply of steaks.


----------



## tareed94

Looks great! What dry age bags do you use? Do you get a weird smell in your fridge?


----------



## rbnice1

sigmo said:


> Those look amazing.  I need to read up on this dry aging process.  I never knew you could do it at home.




Very easy to do....  You use a UMAi bag:  
Take it straight out of the packers bag and slide it into the bag and vac seal it.  There are many youtube clips on how to do it.  Then place it in the fridge.  I put it on a wire rack so it had circulation all around.


----------



## rbnice1

Jabiru said:


> Very tasty.
> 
> Question, that pic of steak in centre.
> 
> Is it required to trim that black crust off or doesn’t matter? I normally trim it off.




I had not trimmed that one yet.  And yes they need to be trimmed.  The outside tastes very bad.


----------



## rbnice1

tareed94 said:


> Looks great! What dry age bags do you use? Do you get a weird smell in your fridge?




No no smell at all in the fridge.


----------



## sigmo

rbnice1 said:


> Very easy to do....  You use a UMAi bag:
> Take it straight out of the packers bag and slide it into the bag and vac seal it.  There are many youtube clips on how to do it.  Then place it in the fridge.  I put it on a wire rack so it had circulation all around.



I've never heard of this before!  I will have to give it a try!  Thanks!  :)


----------



## jcam222

I really need to try this. I have to admit I have a hard time getting over the black outer look of the aged beef. That said its obvious from everyones comments that from a flavor and texture  standpoint its worth it.


----------



## rbnice1

You will be able to tell if there is a issue.  Once you cu8t the steaks it will smell like a really beefy steak.  If it smells bad/rancid/ect I would pitch it.  But its not likely if you use the dry aging bags.


----------



## tareed94

rbnice1 said:


> No no smell at all in the fridge.



Awesome! I had seen on Youtube "Guga Foods" uses the UMAi bags for dry aging, but he also has a dedicated meat fridge so a smell wouldn't be an issue for him. I couldn't find anywhere online that would say one way or the other, that was my holdup. I've got my normal fridge, and a beer fridge in the garage, I wouldn't want either one to have a bad smell. Haha. I'll need to snag some bags...


----------



## rbnice1

Guga's channel is what originally got me interested.  It looked so easy.  The only thing I will say is make sure you rotate the meat once in a while.  I left mine the same the whole time and the back half froze a little.  So next time I will spin it 180Deg every week.


----------



## tareed94

rbnice1 said:


> Guga's channel is what originally got me interested.  It looked so easy.  The only thing I will say is make sure you rotate the meat once in a while.  I left mine the same the whole time and the back half froze a little.  So next time I will spin it 180Deg every week.



That's pretty funny then. Lol. I will definitely make sure to do that when I get to it. I'm planning to get stuff for steak and dry cured meats.


----------



## KingDaD37




----------



## KingDaD37

17 DAYS INTO MY FIRST try. hope they turn out looking like yours


----------



## jfsjazz

tareed94 said:


> Awesome! I had seen on Youtube "Guga Foods" uses the UMAi bags for dry aging, but he also has a dedicated meat fridge so a smell wouldn't be an issue for him. I couldn't find anywhere online that would say one way or the other, that was my holdup. I've got my normal fridge, and a beer fridge in the garage, I wouldn't want either one to have a bad smell. Haha. I'll need to snag some bags...




I'm 3 weeks into aging a whole strip loin with Umai in my beer fridge and haven't smelled a thing yet!! I'm testing my beer daily to be sure!!!


----------



## browneyesvictim

Looks great to me! from my experience, 30 days was not enough, and 60 days was overkill. 45= just right. Also I quit using the UMAi bags altogether. Bare Backed Naked is even better! See in my thread below in my sig.


----------



## rbnice1

jfsjazz said:


> I'm 3 weeks into aging a whole strip loin with Umai in my beer fridge and haven't smelled a thing yet!! I'm testing my beer daily to be sure!!!



LMAO!


----------



## rbnice1

browneyesvictim said:


> Looks great to me! from my experience, 30 days was not enough, and 60 days was overkill. 45= just right. Also I quit using the UMAi bags altogether. Bare Backed Naked is even better! See in my thread below in my sig.



I think 30 - 45 days is good...  I wouldnt want any stronger of a dry aged flavor.


----------

